# Black Friday



## wasabi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Who will do some shopping on this day?*


----------



## Raven (Nov 25, 2005)

Not I said the Chicken 

I love the hustle and bustle of Christmas Shopping.  It's the one time in the year when it feels okay to spend more than you can actually afford  (hmm.. there may be a psychological marketing study there)

We've already gotten our big present for the year.  I had asked Santa Clause to bring me a new DVD Recorder to phase out our ailing old VCR.  Well, we figured if we all pitched in we could get one and it would be our gift to the whole family   So we ordered it early (from Circuit City) thinking it would take forever to get here and POOF!  *TWO DAYS LATER* Fed-Ex shows up with it (WHOO HOOO!!)  

I've spent all day taping (excuse me... disking??) movies off TCM 

I'll do the rest of my shopping online this year. 

~ Raven ~


----------



## crewsk (Nov 25, 2005)

Nope, not me! No how, no way!!


----------



## mish (Nov 25, 2005)

It's a dirty job... but someone's got to do it!


----------



## GB (Nov 25, 2005)

You could not pay me enough.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 25, 2005)

Have you seen it from the other side?? I experienced this while I worked at Borders... all those people rubbing their noses against the front entrance with goggling eyes 1 hour before the store opening... they look both really intimidating and ridiculous from inside...


----------



## kadesma (Nov 25, 2005)

No, I never shop the day after Thanksgiving..I have better things to do...Like munch on some leftover foccacia and salami or play with Carson who is with me so mommy and Cade can have some alone time... Kissin this kid is much better than bargin hunting anyday 

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 25, 2005)

Never!!!!!!!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 25, 2005)

We don't need to shop today so not us!

Cameron


----------



## amber (Nov 25, 2005)

Not me, I hate the crowds.


----------



## Dove (Nov 25, 2005)

Not me !!!
Christmas this year will be money..sure don't need to be out and take the chance of being knocked down or pushed and loose my balance. 
Marge


----------



## corazon (Nov 25, 2005)

I try to do all my shopping online, but it's hard to browse on the internet.  Online shopping is good if you know what you want.  
It's pouring rain here and I told DH earlier that I felt sorry for all the people out there, trudging around in the rain with all their shopping bags.  As for me, I haven't done anything today exept sleep in late, eat breakfast that DH made, sat by the fire that DH made, drank tea and now on dc.  Lazy rainy day.  Now DH is doing the dishes too, I think I will let him after the last two days of non stop cooking and cleaning that I did.


----------



## BigDog (Nov 25, 2005)

There is not a polite way to phrase the emphasis of my not going shopping today. I know about great deals, a co-worker called and told of the great deals she got. 

There are two reasons why:

1. I hate crowds. Too many people in too small of a place = mosh pit, not shopping. I want to go in, do my business, and leave. I'll graciously say excuse me a few times as it is often inevitible (sp?) that someone will be in your way a time or two. But if I use those few times up going down one isle, there's a problem I'm fixing to solve. I always wondered what would happen if I pulled the move Andre the Giant did in _The Princess Bride_ and shout "everybody move!"  

2. This starts the season of bringing out the worst in everyone. People get rude, and it goes down hill from there. Someone told me of a shopping experience today where someone with a cart was pushing the person I know forward with the cart because they were in the way. I'd have told them where to put the cart, and if they needed assistance, I'd happily oblige.

Oh, and a third thing is checkout, because all of the above apply, exponentially. And the store usually doesn't have all the registers open, yet there are more people in the store then in the city of Chicago.

Drugs & Black Friday, just say no!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 25, 2005)

*nnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## middie (Nov 25, 2005)

you can't pay me enough o deal with the traffic let alone bumping elbows with other people


----------



## cara (Nov 26, 2005)

what is black Friday?


----------



## GB (Nov 26, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> what is black Friday?


It is the day after Thanksgiving in the USA. The shops have huge sales to start off the shopping season for the holidays. It is one of, if not the busiest shopping day of the year. Some stores open at 4 or 5am and usually have a line of people waiting even at that hour to get inside.


----------



## mish (Nov 26, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> what is black Friday?


 
The day after Thanksgiving in the United States, is historically one of the busiest retail shopping days of the year. Many consider it the "official" beginning to the holiday season. Most retailers will open very early.

_Black Friday is the day many retailers are thought to become profitable, going from "the red," to "the black;" hence the name._


Although Black Friday is typically the busiest shopping day of the year in terms of customer traffic, it is *not* typically the day with the highest sales volume. That is usually either Christmas Eve or the last Saturday before Christmas.

My observation, since I don't go out for so called sales after Thanksgiving... I went to stores for some items I needed/wanted. Perhaps it was the places I shopped, but noticed there were no crowds, except at the food court/cort (sp?).


----------



## cara (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

We don't normally shop the day after Thanksgiving

Grace


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 27, 2005)

My mom and I went to Reno, NV to go to a Crafts Faire at the Convention Center on Friday.  The traffic was nuts!!  After the faire we went into a store to pick up some cookie cutters that my mom needed to make some Christmas cookies.  She spent just a little over $6.00 and the store clerk looked at her like she was crazy for not spending more.  We just wanted to get out of there.  I made a quick stop into Trader Joe's and it was Ok because all the mad shoppers were somewhere else.  Then we played it safe and went home before they all hit the freeways.


----------

